# Bachmann Power Packs



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anybody know what the difference between the Bachmann large scale and N/No/On30 power packs are? Does anybody have the specifications for the two? Could you use a large scale pack for an hour scale layout?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Every power pack should have a label describing
the voltage and current capabilities.

For HO you want the track to get a 0 to 14 volts DC.

Any of the Bachmann's should be able to power
one HO locomotive. A power pack designed for
G scale may have more amps than you want on
an HO layout. One or 2 amps would be sufficient.

Don


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah the problem is I don't have anyway to check that label without going somewhere on line and buying both to compare and that would be a pricey answer lol!

So the voltage should be the same? How would it be a bad thing to have too much current capacity on ho?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

quite likely the large scale supply will have a maximum voltage between 18 and 22 volts...you don't have to use full voltage, but if a three year cranks it all the way there may be damage to a HO or N scale loco .. but if you're careful, sure it will work


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

High amperage on your tracks can, if a derail with metal wheels, burn 
into the wheel or track like an arc welder. Unless you are running a number of locos 
at the same time, especially sound, you need no more than 1 or 2 amps on the track.

My DCC power supply is 1 amp, but I can run 4 and more locos at the same time
with no problem. At low speeds, most contemporary locos will draw only .3 or
so amps each.

Don

Don


----------

